# Need help choosing a Puppy...thoughts on this breeder?



## Serene (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking here for awhile. Lots of great information. My husband and I have been thinking of getting a GSD for about 3 years now. He's owned a Lab and poodle, and I, an Italian Greyhound.

Can someone give me some thoughts on this breeder and her available pups? She currently has 3 puppies available -"Nadya" is just over 12 weeks, and the other two are from another litter, at just over 4 weeks old.

Since we are first time GSD owners, we want to make sure we select the right breeder. We won't be able to see the puppies as they are too far...

Thanks in advance for your input 

German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds California, West Coast German Shepherds


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I like this about Nadya: "She is doing well with her crate training and sleeps through the night. . ."

Breeder appears good based on their website. Have you been out to visit yet?


----------



## Serene (Mar 21, 2011)

No, unfortunately I won't be able to actually go see them...I'm all the way in the East Coast.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry I can't help with a breeder, but I just wanted to welcome you to the forum. Good luck on your search. You are in good hands here there are lots of knowledgeable people here that will be able to help you. Welcome!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are scads of WGSL breeders between the west coast and the east coast. . . . what drew you to this one in particular?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you looking for?

Why not give the forum an approximate location for yourself and find someone closer ?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Nadya is cute and it looks like the breeder titles/OFAs so - that's good but I'm sure others will have more input on bloodlines, etc if you know what you're looking for. 

Personally, I would be apprehensive about getting a 12+ week old pup that I was never able to meet in advance or meet the parents or breeders. But, that's me - I know LOTS of people purchase dogs and ship/import them. 

A couple thoughts I had are:
- Are you looking more showline or working line - what do you want your dog to excel in?
- I am SURE there are some great breeders closer to where you live...so, if you wanted to get on a waiting list I'm sure you could
- How old/young do you want a puppy to be? Some people want a young puppy and other's want an older one...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Serene,
I don't know the breeder you have listed in the OP.....but "Zamp" the father of the puppy mentioned, is a nice & decent dog of WGSL.
Best wishes!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like a good reputable breeder to me, and I think you will be happy with Nadya, especially since she has already begun her crate training. That'd be a big plus to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your on the east coast, I agree, there are LOTS of closer breeders and if you like Zamp, I'm sure there are ones using him around here


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

:welcome: Aboard!!

I have sent you a PM.
​


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Zamp:wub:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I would find a breeder closer to you. One so you can see the puppies, and also because at least for me, our breeder has been there for us to answer questions over the last year and help with training and obedience.

When people ask us how we chose our puppy, my daughter always answers, "our dog chose us". She picked the one that had the most interest in her and it was a fun experience being around a few puppies at one time.


----------



## Serene (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hi All,*

Thank you everyone for your input and advice. Much appreciated! There's isn't any particular reason why I wanted to get a dog from the West Coast -I just happened upon their website and spoke to the breeder -She seemed really well informed and genuine. 

The dog that I was debating on getting was "Nadya", whom has since been sold. I hesitated on getting her, because ideally, I would like to meet the parents and to see litter. Since she was the last of the litter (not necessary a bad thing in itself), I was worried that she may not be the "right fit" for me....but the benefit with being the last one, she was a bit older and already being crate trained....etc..anyway, that's no longer an issue as she's with her new family now.

I'm not too interested in showing and competition (at least not now, perhaps that may change if I attend some of these events). My husband and I are just concerned with getting a GSD with a good temperament and personality. I don't want a dog with high drive (I do understand that GSDs naturally have a high drive relative to other breeds, but I just don't want a "Super Dog"  I have thought about a rescue dog, but my husband is concerned about it's "history" and potential behavioral problems-so he's not too keen on that idea.

So the search continues!

Thank you All!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have no personal knowledge about them BUT their website and breeding program look like the type I support with my $$$ when I'm looking for a puppy! Health and temperament is important. They have a smaller breeding program so they can keep track of it. 

Look like German showline dogs.

Just make sure you read up on all the links listed (click this -> )http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html so when you do talk to a 'responsible' breeder they will realize you know what you are talking about and take you as a serious prospect for one of their puppies!


----------

